
The New Science of Morality - jamesbritt
http://www.edge.org/documents/archive/edge323.html
======
seis6
As I posted in The Next Social Winter, measuring is difficult and learning to
measure complexity is a key factor to avoid catastrophe, from the New Science
of Morality Pannel:

Harvard cognitive neuroscientist and philosopher Joshua D. Greene sees our
biggest social problems — war, terrorism, the destruction of the environment,
etc. — arising from our unwitting tendency to apply paleolithic moral thinking
(also known as "common sense") to the complex problems of modern life. Our
brains trick us into thinking that we have Moral Truth on our side when in
fact we don't, and blind us to important truths that our brains were not
designed to appreciate.

Summarizing: we are using Paleolithic moral thinking, that is we are not
addressing the real complexity of moral thinking.

